# Some super close ups from today's hive check



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Wife snapped these today


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## Savasci Farms (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice!!....I like #2 with the dripping honey.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Great pics! My favorite is the one with open brood and capped brood. The queen has been doing her job this past week!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great pictures! I like all of them!


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The pictures are beautiful.
Your killing me though, no picture I have ever taken of anything has turned out so clear and focused.
And I keep trying :scratch:


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Clyderoad, you don't need a fancy camera. I took this pic during a hive inspection with the little camera in my iPhone.


----------

